# Chuck Eyes



## Cliff H. (Aug 6, 2007)

Found some time to fire up the grill for some cheap steaks.  Chuck Eyes were $2.50 for two.

I also tried a Chuck Steak.  This was very thin and cooked real fast.  I cooked both for 5 min on each side.  The Eyes were great but the Chuck Steak was too well done for my liking.  Great flavor on both.  I sprinkled some cinamon on with my reg steak seasoning.

As I was watching the thick white smoke coming out of the chimney I realized that the Minion method made perfect sense.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 7, 2007)

Looks great!

Yeah, just leave those chuck steaks in the display case....unless you wanna marinate em. tough tough tough.


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow, that's awesome man...now I'm hungry again...you scored big time!! [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 7, 2007)

Looks great and yummy


----------



## john a (Aug 7, 2007)

Cooked as they should be, RARE!


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 7, 2007)

Awesome Cliff!
Chuck eyes are the best!!


----------



## Unity (Aug 7, 2007)

Looks terrific! 

I haven't found them here, but I'm going to try harder. Chuck in any form has to taste great -- how were they for tender?

--John  8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 7, 2007)

Excellent!


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 7, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> Looks terrific!
> 
> I haven't found them here, but I'm going to try harder. Chuck in any form has to taste great -- how were they for tender?
> 
> --John  8)



Chuck Eyes were cooked on the rare side.  They were as tender as a $1.25 steak could be.


----------



## Unity (Aug 7, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> They were as tender as a $1.25 steak could be.


  

Nothing wrong with cutting small bites.   

--John  8) 
(Chew until you've gotten the flavor out and then swallow.   )


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 8, 2007)

Chuck eyes the last of cheap beef cuts Shhh don't spread the word They will jack up the price


----------



## bknox (Aug 8, 2007)

How bout it, like skirt steak. It was a cheap cut.

Chuck Eye looks excellent especially for the price and you have cooked them to perfection, RARE! Nicely done!


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 9, 2007)

bknox said:
			
		

> How bout it, like skirt steak. It was a cheap cut.
> 
> Chuck Eye looks excellent especially for the price and you have cooked them to perfection, RARE! Nicely done!



It is a small steak with a lot of fat and a little membrane.  You have to eat around it a bit but the tender meat is as good as any $20 steak you can buy IMO. 8)


----------

